# No SIM? (iphone)



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

It says "No SIM" on my newly acquired iPhone?

1. Does this happen often?
2. Should I just go to Rogers grab a new SIM card and replace?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There's really not much anyone can say until you decide to provide some specific details.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

5andman said:


> It says "No SIM" on my newly acquired iPhone?
> 
> 1. Does this happen often?
> 2. Should I just go to Rogers grab a new SIM card and replace?


I'm assuming that the SIM card is damaged(?) and I can't get any phone/text service (top righthand corner of the screen says No SIM)-- everything else is fine (Mail, Safari iPod etc.).

I'm just wondering if:

1. Does this happen often?
2. Should I just go to Rogers grab a new SIM card and replace?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

What I meant was, are you using a StealthSim or Turbo Sim? What firmware are you running? Did you activate the phone in the states, or here?

That sort of thing. I've seen reports here of the TurboSIM becoming misaligned with the Rogers SIM and so a simple re-seating usually fixes things. Have you tried that?


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

chas_m said:


> What I meant was, are you using a StealthSim or Turbo Sim? What firmware are you running? Did you activate the phone in the states, or here?
> 
> That sort of thing. I've seen reports here of the TurboSIM becoming misaligned with the Rogers SIM and so a simple re-seating usually fixes things. Have you tried that?


I had someone else do it for me (as, I'm not technically inclined).

Is i just a matter of opening the cap/tab of the phone (where the SIM is housed) and moving it around?


----------



## mattigee (Jan 27, 2008)

*No Sim?*

Do you know if the sim card you are currently using, works in another phone?
(Use a paper clip and insert it into the hole at the top of your phone, it will pop out the SIM card tray and allow you to swap it out) This will also tell you what type of sim you are using.

I would suggest starting there, and working forward with a working SIM card.


----------



## eBoy (Jun 29, 2003)

5andman said:


> It says "No SIM" on my newly acquired iPhone?
> 
> 1. Does this happen often?
> 2. Should I just go to Rogers grab a new SIM card and replace?



Take your SIM out and put it back in. Make sure the SIM tray is clean of dust. If this doesn't work, make sure that Rogers has THAT SIM activated on your account. You can also test it with a SIM that's already active. Of course, this is if the iPhone is unlocked. If you have a locked phone with a Rogers SIM.....not gonna work....


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks! It was a little loose ... got it taped so hopefully it won't happen again.
(Unless I drop it)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

... and the day is SAVED!!

Our work here is done, Super-Friends!

AWAY!!! <whoosh!>


----------

